
Tell HN: Google Play Music is going away soon - sidcool
I got this email today.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.postimg.cc&#x2F;vBZw9X2D&#x2F;Screenshot-2020-08-13-at-10-17-24-AM.png
======
tastroder
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24091555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24091555)
HN post on the techcrunch report from a few days ago.

